# klick auf einen Button zählen



## Bummi20 (25. Nov 2008)

Hi... 
Ich würde gerne inerhalb einer GUI einen Button erstellen und jedesmal, wenn der Button betätigt wird, soll unter ihm in einem Kästchen stehen wie oft er betätigt wurde.
Wie mach ich das am besten? ???:L 
Also bis hin zum erstellen eines Buttons hab ich keine Probleme.   :toll:


----------



## #50 (25. Nov 2008)

Hi!

Spontane Lösung: ne int-Variable in die GUI-Klasse packen, dem Button einen ActionListener hinzufügen, der dann auf den Klick reagiert, die int-Variable um eins erhöht und den Wert an ein Textfield auf der GUI ausgibt / aktualisiert.

Wenn die Anzahl Eigenschaft des Buttons sein soll, mußt Du die (J)Button-Klasse erweitern und die Anzahl da ablegen, aber für Dein kleines Beispiel sollte das nicht nötig sein.

Gruß

#50


----------



## Bummi20 (25. Nov 2008)

okeeey....
vielen vielen Dank für deine Antwort...
aber ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger  :lol: 
wie müsste das denn ungefähr aussehen? 
Also es sollte letztentlich einen Counter imitieren...


----------



## Zed (25. Nov 2008)

```
public class SuperButton extends JButton implements ActionListener {

private int counter = 0; 

public SuperButton() {
   super("You can count on me!!");
   addActionListener(this);
}

private void actionPreformed(ActionEvent anAe){
      counter += 1;
}

public int getCounter(){
  return counter;
}
}
```

Ist freihand geschrieben also Compilierfehler darfst selber ausbessern


----------

